# Sapphire-vented Puffleg (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm a man who loves setting up a good hummingbird image 

Taken with natural light in the highlands of Ecuador earlier this year during some free time I had before leading a photo workshop...







You can see more from that trip here - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/featurephotogalleries.htm

Camera Model: Canon EOS R5
Shutter speed: 1/2000 sec
Aperture: 6.3
Exposure mode: Av
Exposure compensation: -1
ISO: 3200
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2022)

Great shot, Glenn.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 31, 2022)

Man's most beautiful jewelry or art fades when compared to theses little beauties...
Perfection, simply perfection!


----------

